# Solved: Laptop Wont Boot after upgrading to windows10



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, all
After being hours of searching for help or advice I am ending up here with hope of solution.
I was running genuine windows8.1 last night I was asked if I can reserve and install windows 10 .. I did that and reserved + installed windows 10 in my HP Pavillon laptop. When it finished installing I used the laptop and all went so smooth and fine.
This evening I had turned on my laptop dell logo appeared after that a light amber background appeared and a rotating circle of small dots in the middle. I thought its just an activation and will take like 10 minutes but it stuck there for almost 1.5hours and nothing happened. Turned off and restarted several times = no solution and laptop wont go the page where I could log in.
Your help and support will be highly appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that HP Pavilion laptop?

What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?

Did you create or purchase a factory restore disc kit for it?

-----------------------------------------------------------

You're one of MANY people who are having problems after upgrading from Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.

The original July 29th release of Windows 10 is full of bugs, so Microsoft is planning to release a "service pack" for it later this month to address some of the problems. 

Laptops seem to be more prone to problems than desktops.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, 
Its Hp pavillion model = 15 - n221sa. 4gb ram , 900gb free space in hard disk.
I didnt create or purchase anything just bought this laptop an year ago and it had been perfectly workinh so fat. Even last night after upgrading windows10 started and was working fine.
Today started laptop and stuck on a screen with a yellowish background and little dots circling in the middle for last 4hours. Cant see logon page or any message on screen at-all apart from dots circling.
Thanks in advance for your support/help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Pavilion 15-n221sa Notebook PC* - originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

According to its driver downloads section, it doesn't yet appear to have full driver support for all of its devices for Windows 10.

I went here to determine if your laptop is compatible for an upgrade to Windows 10, but you didn't submit the requested part/product number(P/N), so I was unable to determine if it is.

Since you obviously have another working computer, you can input that number and check if it is compatible.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

I highly appreciate your response and the time taken for the help.
Sorry I couldnt find the product no earlier and got it now its seriel : 5CD3514BJC Product = f5b53ea#abu 
If there was a problem with installation, how come last night after upgrading I used the laptop with windows10 for good two hours and everything went smooth. Didnt have any problems at-all.
Just stuck at this screen today for some reason.
This is my only work system and I am stuck tonight as cant proceed on it. 
Thanks again for ur efforts.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Product = f5b53ea#abu


Enter product number *F5B53EA#ABU* here, then click on the blue "Learn More" button, then read the information there.

-----------------------------------------------

I can't advise you why it worked fine after the upgrade and won't boot up now. 

It could be hardware-related or software-related or both.

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks .. I have checked it there and looks like the reson of problem is that I didnt all the drivers, BIOS & didnt run antivirus ...
What do you suggest right now? Can I try opening in safe mood and revert back to previous windows8? If yes how can I start now in safe mood because I have tried f8 while starting, shift key , and nothing happened it again went to the same page which we already discussed.
Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8.1, so I'm not familiar with its settings.

I haven't upgraded any of my Windows 7 computers to Windows 10, so I don't know if it allows you to revert back to Windows 7.

You're asking me questions that I can't answer. 

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Naveed99 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thats right dear,
Actually I had been able to skip that page by holding down the shift keyband then clicking on restart button. This took me to a new setup page where I clicked on refresh PC. It took about 30 minutes to get it clean. When PC shut down and tried to restarted another message appeared on screen which was " your pc ran into a problem and it may need a restart we will do the restart for you. Error INACCSSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE " 
It kept on restarting and displaying same message again and again .... I was really fed up at this stage because it had already ruined my sunday. Turned it off and now having cupa. No solutions


----------

